# Van Til Thread Missing



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jan 3, 2005)

Did someone blow up the Van Til thread we were discussing? I got an error when trying to go into it and now its not there at all.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jan 3, 2005)

That's weird. I don't see it either. I was just reading it about an hour ago.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jan 3, 2005)

There seem to be two missing threads. The Ralph Smith Review and the Webmaster takes on VanTil. Any other thread missing????


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jan 3, 2005)

Lately, I've also had some of my posts disappear as well. Like I post, look at it, hit today's posts, its not updated, go in and check and my post never happened.


----------



## Bryan (Jan 3, 2005)

Those crazy gremlins are at it again

Bryan
The Zombie


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jan 3, 2005)

Ok. I see the smith thread is back, but it's missing a few posts. Do we have a mole?


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Paul manata_
> I have no clue. I was wondering the same thing. I U2U'd Fred about it and he said he didn't know anything about it. I thought Webmaster deleted it because I was told that there was a possibility someone may have been harsh? That's odd that this thread, which was based of the Smith thread (which is also missing) is now missing. Blade, any conspiracy theory?



If someone was harsh, or I didn't like what they said, I would have told them in the post.

It is deleted though - nowhere to be found.

Paul, repost your critique again and we'll start over. (No I'm not kidding. It wasn't that long and the interaction was not that difficult to repost).

[Edited on 1-4-2005 by webmaster]


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jan 3, 2005)

Maybe with a better title than before?


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Paul manata_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by puritansailor_
> ...



You could host it. 

Ya know, since I can talk about it now, I used to be a mole on the board when it first opened. I came in under another screen name and stirred things up on purpose, called people names, used lots of ad hominem stuff, be snippity, get them all riled up. Now that's fun in a wierd sort of way. It got the board fiery at times.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 3, 2005)

This has got to be a glitch in the board. It might be that Fixato was fixing something. I don't think it could be anything else.


----------



## ChristianTrader (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> This has got to be a glitch in the board. It might be that Fixato was fixing something. I don't think it could be anything else.



Starting to sound like the Matrix. A glitch in the board

CT


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by webmaster_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Paul manata_
> ...



What was your alias?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ChristianTrader_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> ...



Oh man, this is just like deja vu!


----------

